# squirrel meat



## Burksee

A Pressure Cooker and/or a Crock-Pot is your best friend when cooking squirrel otherwise most of the time it will resemble shoe leather style jerky! :yikes:

Pressure cooked, then breaded with some drakes w/onion soup mix mixed i. Baked until as brown as you like it. Kinda like baked chicken and hard to beat! :corkysm55

I use the crock pot to make a stew. Or I'll put them in some brown gravy/mushroom soup. The meet falls off the bone, kinda like swiss steak style.


----------



## thaken

Pressure cook or parboil squirrel until tender with onion, celery, salt, pepper. Debone amd chop meat finely with meat cleaver. Add diced onion, diced celery, couple of eggs, salt, pepper, garlic salt. Mix all ingredients and make into patties. Take a row of saltine crackers and crumb them with a rolling pin. Coat patties with saltine crumbs and fry in hot oil. 

Absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burksee

thaken said:


> ........Absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!


 :corkysm55 It sure does! Heck, Since I cant get on the ice this weekend I'm going squirrel hunting!


----------



## just tryin to fish

> :corkysm55 It sure does! Heck, Since I cant get on the ice this weekend I'm going squirrel hunting!


i did shot me a few yesterday and cooked em up right after man they were good


----------



## Amuzme2

thaken said:


> Pressure cook or parboil squirrel until tender with onion, celery, salt, pepper. Debone amd chop meat finely with meat cleaver. Add diced onion, diced celery, couple of eggs, salt, pepper, garlic salt. Mix all ingredients and make into patties. Take a row of saltine crackers and crumb them with a rolling pin. Coat patties with saltine crumbs and fry in hot oil.
> 
> Absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!


I tried this tonight...It was awesome! I did two patties in the crackers and tried two patties in Zatarans Lemon Pepper Fish Fry to give it a little spice kick! I now have a new favorite dish for my Tree Rats! 

Thanks!


----------



## thaken

Amuzme2 said:


> I tried this tonight...It was awesome! I did two patties in the crackers and tried two patties in Zatarans Lemon Pepper Fish Fry to give it a little spice kick! I now have a new favorite dish for my Tree Rats!
> 
> Thanks!


Glad you liked it. It is definately one of my favorites. So which did you like better? Cracker or zatarans? I tried them just rolled in flour but liked the cracker crumbs better.


----------



## Burksee

thaken said:


> Glad you liked it. It is definately one of my favorites. So which did you like better? Cracker or zatarans? I tried them just rolled in flour but liked the cracker crumbs better.


I'm thinking about running the rolling pin over some Cheeze-its! Regular flavor and then maybe some Tabasco flavor!


----------



## thaken

Burksee said:


> I'm thinking about running the rolling pin over some Cheeze-its! Regular flavor and then maybe some Tabasco flavor!


Depending on your very own taste preferences I think you could pretty much roll them in anything and they would be good. 

I was thinking corn flake crumbs would be good too. I love cornflake chicken so I'm guessing corn flake squirrel would be really good too!


----------



## NittanyDoug

How would you do it for the tacos/fajitas?


----------



## anon2192012

thaken said:


> Pressure cook or parboil squirrel until tender with onion, celery, salt, pepper. Debone amd chop meat finely with meat cleaver. Add diced onion, diced celery, couple of eggs, salt, pepper, garlic salt. Mix all ingredients and make into patties. Take a row of saltine crackers and crumb them with a rolling pin. Coat patties with saltine crumbs and fry in hot oil.
> 
> Absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!


Another variation that is excellent is do the same thing but don't add the eggs or fry them. Add mayo or miracle whip and it makes an excellent sandwiched spread.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thaken

Huntermax-4 said:


> Another variation that is excellent is do the same thing but don't add the eggs or fry them. Add mayo or miracle whip and it makes an excellent sandwiched spread.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I bet that would be good. I do the same with canned rabbit, venison and pheasant. 

I have also made BBQ'd squirrel on a bun before. Just add BBQ sauce to the debone squirrel, warm and slap on a bun. It's really good.


----------



## thaken

NittanyDoug said:


> How would you do it for the tacos/fajitas?


 
Cook, debone, put meat in fry pan add fajitas or taco seasoning simmer for 15 minutes and serve.


----------



## Critter

That's it, the kids and I are going tree rat hunting this weekend. I have to try some of these recipes.


----------



## Amuzme2

thaken said:


> So which did you like better? Cracker or zatarans?


Zatarans...was the winner for me! It was alittle to spicy for the Kids taste though.


----------



## Amuzme2

Burksee said:


> I'm thinking about running the rolling pin over some Cheeze-its!


Another good reason to hit the woods again this weekend!


----------



## deLabé

jkrn78250, have you been following this thread? http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405259 

I don't think it matters what kind of squirrel, at least of the squirrels we have here in Michigan.


----------



## balex

I pressure cook them until the meat falls off the bone and then shred it, put the shredded meat in a small crockpot with some bbq sauce for a while and serve on buns just like pulled pork.


----------



## Tank51

jkrn78250 said:


> Just wondering, never hunted squirrel for food but after reading this I am very interested. Does it matter what kind of squirrel you eat or all of them just as good because i have a butt load of all kinds on my property.


they all taste the same really. try to shoot fox squirells tho they are bigger (more meat same amount of pesky bones)


----------



## rgillett

The .22 was right on yesterday, shot 3 Fox squirrels but probably saw a dozen. Was in the woods for an hour....more time and/or a shotgun and there would have been an easy limit. Nice not to have the meat all shot up from shot gun shells though. I'm thinking the squirrel cake recipe is up first, I usually do the stew or pot pie thing.


----------



## DevinOlson67

I usually go with "Late Harvest Chili." Just utilize your usual chili recipe but boil the squirrel and/or rabbit for twenty minutes, bone it out then add to chili and slow cook all day. The squirrel tends to be more tender than rabbit. I have begun to use the Carol Shelby's chili packet I have found at the grocery store. Make it at night, plug in the crock pot before work and come home to a good small game chili.


----------

